# :'( :'( :'(



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

RIP Robin, so sorry we couldn't save you. :-(


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. What happened?


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Matt. Not sure, we thought it was fin rot but now think it was something more sinister. :-( 
He ended up like this. We tried water changes every day & salt then onto medications but it just kept eating away at him. I miss him but had to do what was best for him. It was horrible.


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

My goodness, that looks horrible. I've never seen something like that before... So sorry for your loss. I'm sure that you did everything you could for him.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

It definately was Saber. :-(


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

I wonder if there are any more experienced users who can weigh in on what this might be.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

I will post in the disease section, might help someone else.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

God that looks absolutely awful. Looks like the black parts were some sort of necrosis. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks LBF.  I was so hoping he would get better but had to face the fact that he wouldn't.


----------



## Rainbowscales (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm really sorry for your loss  My his swim in peace, maybe he can be friends with my little guy sharky who passed away this morning..


----------



## Indigoclyde77 (Sep 18, 2013)

ahhh so sorry, I bet it was so hard to deal with that...he was beautiful!


----------



## crumpledpaper (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry! SIP


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Rainbowscales said:


> I'm really sorry for your loss  My his swim in peace, maybe he can be friends with my little guy sharky who passed away this morning..


Thanks & I'm sure he is.



Indigoclyde77 said:


> ahhh so sorry, I bet it was so hard to deal with that...he was beautiful!


Thank you, it was awful but I am trying to remember him as the beautiful we first got.



crumpledpaper said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry! SIP


Thanks you.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

very sorry , i just hope your other fish are doing good. Did you share anything between him and others?


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks, all our other fish are fine thankfully. :-D He was in a hospital tank for the last 4-5wks.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh good! I would think its something really contagious so don't use anything from his tank or his changing equipment for other fish. You can reuse it , just need to disinfect it. Do oyu need instructions on the disinfection?


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I am so sorry. Poor guy looked awful


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

ANHEL123 said:


> Oh good! I would think its something really contagious so don't use anything from his tank or his changing equipment for other fish. You can reuse it , just need to disinfect it. Do oyu need instructions on the disinfection?


That's all been done thanks. 



sassyfriend said:


> I am so sorry. Poor guy looked awful


Thank you & yes he did. :-(


----------

